# 100w 4-pin cfl tube



## virtualquan (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have a 65 gallons tank with 2 x 55w 4-pin cfl tubes. The light fixture length is 36 inch and width is 5.5 inch. 2x55w is not adequate for my tank plants and I'm looking for 2 80watts to 100 watts of this type. Is there a place in the lower mainland where I can find this type of light for a reasonable price?

Thanks


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Send Charles a messag at canadian aquatics. He is located in the sponsor section. He seems to know a lot about lighting. Chances are he can help you


----------

